# Sunwayman V10R Ti - Clip Options???



## pjandyho (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys,



First of all, I apologize if this has been discussed before. I tried to do a search but Bing doesn't seem to be working on my iPhone. Mods please help merge this to any existing thread. Ok so here goes...



I never really bothered to look at Sunwayman, but the recent V10R Ti got me real interested. Finally I took a plunge and bought one from my local dealer and I am amazed by the quality of construction. The rotary is the smoothest I have felt and the clicky tension felt great too! The only problem I've had with it is the ugly and cheap looking clip that was provided with the light. Sort of stole away the bling factor.



Is there anyway I could get a third party Ti clip for it? I would like something that looks like those on the Nitecore IFE1 and IFE2 which I also purchased for my Jetbeam RRT-0. What other carry options did you guys use for this light?



Thanks and regards,



Andy


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know about a Ti clip for these but here is what I did.
After carrying another SWM light I noticed some of the black paint was scratched off of the clip so I helped it along and this is the result.





and now on my Ti V10R.





I think SWM should offer bare/polished clips.


----------



## gunga (Mar 16, 2011)

Note that D10/EX10 clips fit the holes in the body, but longer screws are needed.


----------



## gunga (Mar 16, 2011)

One note, the clip is the right length for the AA model but it rests on the head of the ti. Be careful when changing batteries.


----------



## jjoustfrost (Mar 16, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> I don't know about a Ti clip for these but here is what I did.
> After carrying another SWM light I noticed some of the black paint was scratched off of the clip so I helped it along and this is the result.



awesome! I was just thinking about this earlier as I noticed paint coming off my clip as well. what did you do to help it along? paint thinner?


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool idea Beamhead! I thought of doing that but was worried the clip would rust after awhile. How did you remove the paint completely?

Thanks gunga! I will see if I can get hold of an EX10 clip from my local dealer to try it out. Still would like to explore various options, especially the ones that screw onto the light.

Meanwhile I am sending mine back to Sunwayman to fix some inductor whine issue. It's bugging me since it is quite loud.


----------



## nekomane (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to info in this thread, I ordered the kuku D10/EX10 Ti Clip.

This is what comes with the kit.






The holes on the clip barely match the holes on the V10R, and threading the screws into the stock securing plate seemed difficult to me.





First, a ring to fit inside the tail was machined, and M2 threads were tapped.




I do not have a rotary table nor even a drill press now, so had to eyeball where to drill with a Dremel. Got it about right on the second try.

After trimming the excess part and securing the clip.





Like gunga warned, the Ti screws included with the clip are too short too, so I got some 6mm length satainless steel screws and filed them down to about 5mm.

Now this is what the light should look like out of the box 





EDIT: Read on through the thread and you will find that the plate included in kuku's clip does fit. Just needs some coaxing.


----------



## ronac (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. I was going to buy that clip but I thought where the clip rested on the body would get in the way of the control ring. Looks like I'll be picking up one of those Kuku clips.


----------



## gunga (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice! I just need to get some longer screws, and maybe a machined aluminum back piece.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work nekomane but I refuse to "beamhead" mine up.


----------



## nekomane (Mar 29, 2011)

ronac said:


> I was going to buy that clip but I thought where the clip rested on the body would get in the way of the control ring.


Yes, I thought I'd need to trim down the clip too, but the length was perfect.







gunga said:


> Nice! I just need to get some longer screws, and maybe a machined aluminum back piece.


I have some extra screws. Trying to come up with an easier way to make more of the plates too.
BTW, did you get the parts?



Beamhead said:


> Nice work nekomane but I refuse to "beamhead" mine up.


No worries, this mod is completely reversible


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 15, 2011)

nekomane said:


> Now this is what the light should look like out of the box


 Yes, that is what it should look like; I've got to get a clip from Steve for mine too!


----------



## bobjane (Apr 16, 2011)

nekomane said:


> I have some extra screws. Trying to come up with an easier way to make more of the plates too.
> BTW, did you get the parts?


 
If you decide to offer the plates and screws for sale, please shoot me a PM.

The lack of a good clip is the only thing stopping me from buying this light.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the clip but don't have the plate nor tools to cut one out. Anyway someone could do a sale of the item?


----------



## jjoustfrost (Apr 16, 2011)

bobjane said:


> If you decide to offer the plates and screws for sale, please shoot me a PM.
> 
> The lack of a good clip is the only thing stopping me from buying this light.


 
+1 
I'm also interested in screws and a plate


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be interested too.


----------



## ronac (Apr 16, 2011)

The backing plate that came with the Kuku clip worked fine for me. As for screws, you'll need two m2x5mm screws. I just bought M2x6mm screws and filed them down. Check out the link for titanium screws. I'll post pictures of my setup soon.

http://www.egrracing.com/shop/titanium-screw-15mm-hexagon-button-head-2x6mm-tm-p-486.html


----------



## bobjane (Apr 16, 2011)

ronac said:


> The backing plate that came with the Kuku clip worked fine for me. As for screws, you'll need two m2x5mm screws. I just bought M2x6mm screws and filed them down. Check out the link for titanium screws. I'll post pictures of my setup soon.
> 
> http://www.egrracing.com/shop/titanium-screw-15mm-hexagon-button-head-2x6mm-tm-p-486.html


 
Which Kuku clip did you use?

I was under the impression that his D10, EX10 and EX10 Fatty clips are all different. Perhaps you and nekomane used different clips.


----------



## ronac (Apr 16, 2011)

I ordered the same one as Nekomane. It's the D10/EX10 Clip, it looks identical to his in the picture except the screws. My screws are a little lower profile so its a little less obtrusive.


----------



## bobjane (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the 3 clips all look the same but have slightly different curvature where they attach and perhaps small differences in hole spacing. Differences would seem necessary as the 3 lights have different diameters.

It just seems strange that it fits your light but not nekomane's. Perhaps one of you have an EX10 clip and the other has a D10 clip?

I'll ask Kuku about the differences (if any) also.


----------



## ronac (Apr 16, 2011)

It looks like its really far off in Nekomane's picture but that's because its not pushed up against the inside surface. When you get it threaded into both holes and start tightening the screws down, it'll fit correctly.


----------



## jjoustfrost (Apr 16, 2011)

http://velenodesigns.com/html/titanium_pocket_clips.html

Did you order the d10/ex10 clip or the ex10 fattie clip?
thanks


----------



## mr.snakeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Count me in (if the clip fits).


----------



## gunga (Apr 16, 2011)

You can actually use a normal ex10 clip (costs like 5-8$) and just get longer screws.


----------



## jjoustfrost (Apr 16, 2011)

gunga said:


> You can actually use a normal ex10 clip (costs like 5-8$) and just get longer screws.


 
ooooh interesting
do you have any pictures of this?


----------



## gunga (Apr 16, 2011)

Not yet, a friend of mine does.


----------



## ronac (Apr 16, 2011)

But its not titanium 

Both Neko and I already stated we were using the D10 Ex10 clip.


----------



## nekomane (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, been away for a day or so.
The clip I ordered from kuku is for the NiteCore D10/EX10, NOT the 'EX 10 fatty'.

Good news is that *Yes! you can use the original plate from kuku.*
At first I was unable to fit the plate, but since ronac said he succeeded, I gave it another try and managed to do it.
Apologies for any confusion.

If you filed down a longer screw, the uneven threads on the tip may make it difficult to 'catch'. 
It's kind of tricky with the parts being so small, but with patience it works.


----------



## seahunt (Apr 17, 2011)

Screw thru the backing plate, then cut.
Unscrewing clears threads.Put thru again,
touch-up/square-up. Unscrew, Go.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got my long lost twin back today and just stripped the clip(no polishing) it looks darker than the one I polished but I'll leave it this way for now.( on the left, maybe the metal is different?)
I like the clips others are putting on but I like the idea of flipping my clips in either direction or just leaving them off without the need for tools.


----------



## jjoustfrost (Apr 23, 2011)

Beamhead - what method did you use to strip and polish? looks nice
on a side note, my V10RTi just came in today as well!





A little fun


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 23, 2011)

jjoustfrost said:


> Beamhead - what method did you use to strip and polish?


 
I used this to strip http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/MHY0/2811.oap?keyword=paint+stripper&pt=N0483&ppt=C0171 and my dremel with a polishing kit to polish.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> I just got my long lost twin back today and just stripped the clip(no polishing) it looks darker than the one I polished but I'll leave it this way for now.( on the left, maybe the metal is different?)


Since it seems that most of us have been less than enthusiastic about the stock clip, do you find them to be secure enough to not make you at all nervous about them coming off? 

Maybe I should go a give mine a try before ordering one of Steve's clips...


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't use the clip for pocket carry, the lights ride in my pocket. I do use them reversed for hat lights and they are secure for that use.


----------



## senna94 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe not for everyone but I discovered this tonight while brainstorming about the clip. I have always wished that I could have a McClicky on the Sunwayman V10R Ti and Don's clip to boot would make it perfect. So, I put the Sunwayman head on a McClicky 1 X 123 clicky pack and much to my surprise it fit. Although the battery sits down in the body to low to make contact so I added a thin magnetic spacer to the negative end of the AW RCR 123 cell and it works like a champ. The only real drawback that some may not like is the head does not screw all the way down to cover the o ring. Here are a few pics for everyone to contemplate. I also tried it with my Fivemega E series 1 X 18650 body and it works well without the need of a spacer. Presumably this would also work with Don's 2 X AA body since it is also E series compatible. 
















Show more


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 28, 2011)

There is this thread where a McClicky was installed into a V10R. That is a great idea to use the 1 x 123 clicky pack. You get the switch and the best clip going all at once.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 28, 2011)

senna94, I was wondering when the first McWayman would pop up.


----------



## senna94 (Apr 28, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> senna94, I was wondering when the first McWayman would pop up.


 
LOL !!! Not sure it is the first or not Beamhead, but I certainly like it. Just another option for this very versatile light and body. The only other thing I forgot to mention is that it does increase the overall length just a bit over the stock body. Not a big deal for me but some may not like that.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 28, 2011)

senna, the 123 McClicky pack is meant to fit SF E series and Aleph series heads yes? I have Aleph and SF that will not fit the SWM. Are you certain it is a direct fit thread wise?


----------



## senna94 (Apr 28, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> senna, the 123 McClicky pack is meant to fit SF E series and Aleph series heads yes? I have Aleph and SF that will not fit the SWM. Are you certain it is a direct fit thread wise?


 
Beamhead,

I do not have any SF brand bodies so I really cannot answer your question. It may be that the threads do not stick out far enough on SF bodies. This may be an issue due to the fact that the collar on the Sunwayman head sticks out so far. I have only tried it with a McClicky 123 pack and a Fivemega 1 X 18650 E series body.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 29, 2011)

FWIW, the stock clip works well for me & i am a devout Mc G. clip follower.
Seriously, i carried my V10R Ti all day today and the clip did what it was designed to do.


----------



## bobjane (May 2, 2011)

I received my V10R Ti and kuku427 D10/EX10 clip today and just finished installing it.

Impressions of the light:
- I love how slim this light is compared to other CR123 lights. Diameters - V10R Ti 23.04mm, Ra Clicky 25.37mm, McGizmo Haiku 25.17mm. In my opinion that 2mm difference really makes a difference in the pocket.
- This is the hottest running light I've owned, on high you can literally feel the heat ramping up from the get go.
- Tint on this example is a very nice cool white. Perhaps a tiny hint of pink or blue when compared side by side with a XP-G R5 1C.
- The low on this example is slightly brighter than the lowest setting on my HDS Clicky 170 but still very low.
- There is a dark spot/artifact within the hotspot. However this is only noticeable if I look for it on a white wall.
- Machining on the body is good but not great.
- The square threads have some jagged edges that snagged and ripped the tissue I was cleaning it with. The action is quite gritty.
- Each of the 4 vertical flats on the body have an obvious tool mark at the same position. You can catch a fingernail on it.



- Each of the indents on the control ring has an obvious tool mark within it.




Now to installing the kuku427 D10/EX10 clip:
- The 4 holes on the light's tail aren't perfectly spaced. I found a pair of the holes to not be far enough apart, another pair was fine.
- I couldn't get the clip to fit in stock form. Widening the holes on the clip with a file resolved this.
- The Ti screws that ronac linked to work great. I filed them down to 4.5mm. At 5mm I think it's possible for them to rub against the switch boot if you press on it sideways.

Small size, great UI, and now excellent clip. If only it had better runtimes on low.


----------



## RocketTomato (May 4, 2011)

Anyone have extra Ti long screws that they ordered from EGRracing that they would be willing to sell to me? Please PM me if you do.


----------



## wfturnerm4 (May 5, 2011)

*Beamhead*


Very nice job.
I just got my Ti V10R and I will attempt the same process as you 
I hope my results will look as good. It has a much better look, in the similar finish as the titanium
Thanks


----------



## Studey (May 10, 2011)

After following this thread, I ordered a V10R Ti, the Ti clip, and the Ti screws, and I've been unable to make the clip fit. It seems that the backing plate just doesn't match up with the holes in the clip...once I get one side started, the other side just won't go because the screw just doesn't line up. It's been giving me fits, not sure how everyone's been able to get the clip on.


----------



## seahunt (May 10, 2011)

The holes on the tail are not same distance apart, try moving.
The lateral screw holes on the clip need to be opened farther apart slightly- needle/round file.
Put one screw in one side,leave it slightly loose and then try other side. Tighten both up.
Be patient, first took an hour, second ten minutes, third five mins.
Also make sure the screw threads aren't too rough to engage the backing plate holes.
Go for it!
Chuck


----------



## Studey (May 10, 2011)

FINALLY got the clip on! The trick is to just _barely_ get the one screw started, then do the other. Thanks for the suggestion on filing the holes wider, seahunt!


----------



## faco (May 11, 2011)

seahunt said:


> The holes on the tail are not same distance apart, try moving.
> The lateral screw holes on the clip need to be opened farther apart slightly- needle/round file.
> Put one screw in one side,leave it slightly loose and then try other side. Tighten both up.
> Be patient, first took an hour, second ten minutes, third five mins.
> ...


 
Exactly what I did to mine yesterday and it works. Longer screws are a must, 2mm × 6mm (reduced to 5mm) 

I just hope when I get the AA Extender it all matches up where the clip meets the extender. For the money you pay including the cost of the Ti Clip & AA Extender its a perfect & complete light.


----------



## nekomane (May 11, 2011)

faco said:


> snip* I just hope when I get the AA Extender it all matches up where the clip meets the extender.


I don't know if this is good or bad for you, but with the AA extender, the Kuku clip rests smack on the hexagonal part.











Depending on which clip holes you use, you will get differing results.


----------



## mrlysle (May 11, 2011)

FWIW, I'm going to order some of the Ti screws from EGRracing. I believe there's 10 in a pack. Got my clip from Steve and it's really nice, just the too short screws. If anyone is interested in some of the Ti screws, let me know. I sure won't be using all 10! BTW, I really like this V10R Ti. Beautifully executed light. The low on mine is lower than my 170t clicky on it's lowest setting! Would be just enough light to read a watch in complete darkness. And what throw this little jewel has! I agree with most about the AA extender though. Totally wrong shape for this light! Thought about running the new 14505 AA's from batteryJunction in it. Anybody stick these cells in the V10R? What are your impressions?


----------



## Zeruel (May 12, 2011)

Thanks to Senna94, he made me realized I can use 2AA for V10R now. :kiss:


----------



## Beamhead (May 12, 2011)

LOL thats a McWaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayLong McWayman.


----------



## Zeruel (May 12, 2011)

It's the same length if I were to use the Haiku head. But what the heck, now everyone would think I'm happy to see them even if I'm not smiling.


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 23, 2011)

mrlysle said:


> FWIW, I'm going to order some of the Ti screws from EGRracing. I believe there's 10 in a pack. Got my clip from Steve and it's really nice, just the too short screws. If anyone is interested in some of the Ti screws, let me know. I sure won't be using all 10! BTW, I really like this V10R Ti. Beautifully executed light. The low on mine is lower than my 170t clicky on it's lowest setting! Would be just enough light to read a watch in complete darkness. And what throw this little jewel has! I agree with most about the AA extender though. Totally wrong shape for this light! Thought about running the new 14505 AA's from batteryJunction in it. Anybody stick these cells in the V10R? What are your impressions?


I´d definately be interested in 4. Please PM me.


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 23, 2011)

RocketTomato said:


> Anyone have extra Ti long screws that they ordered from EGRracing that they would be willing to sell to me? Please PM me if you do.



See post #50


----------



## Solscud007 (May 23, 2011)

Here is my V10A. While not a Ti version, it uses the Mcgizmo universal clip. Scout24 helped me drill and tap the holes required for the clip.








A better pic of the clips. From sandwichshoppe.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 23, 2011)

For your 2xAA needs, apparently Sunwayman is making a V20A
http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201104/51.html


----------



## houtex (Jun 7, 2011)

A crappy pic with my new lanyard. Lanyard is from Lighthound. That's a SS bead. Quality stuff, it's like jewelry for lights.


----------



## wuyeah (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you swap BC10 clip with V10R? I am just thinking one comes in chrome clip and the other comes in black clip.


----------



## BikerTrash (Aug 13, 2011)

I polished my black clip, but that kuku ti clip looks perfect!


----------



## wuyeah (Aug 18, 2011)

After finding out JetBeam BC-10 Clip doesn't fit V10R, I spend few hours with sandpaper!


----------



## tx101 (Aug 19, 2011)

^^^ cool pics


----------



## Mags (Aug 28, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Here is my V10A. While not a Ti version, it uses the Mcgizmo universal clip. Scout24 helped me drill and tap the holes required for the clip.


 
You use a 14500 in your V10A? Is it supported by Sunwayman? and what did you mean by drilling holes? did you have to do some work on the clip to ensure it fit? If so does anyone know of a clip that wouldnt require modifications to fit on the V10A?


----------



## Morelite (Aug 28, 2011)

Mags, yes you can use a 14500 in the V10A, it has the same internals as the V10R and will yield the same specs of the V10R. I have bored out a few V10A's for members to take a 17500 and the V10R can be used with a bored out AA extender to use the same. On my personal light I bored it out to use 18mm cells.


----------



## Titanium81 (Aug 30, 2011)

Any other Solid Titanium Clip options that work with the V10R Ti?

I am very interesting in getting a Sunwayman V10R Ti but want to have a nice clip and to keep it all Titanium.

Any links to compatible Ti parts would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mrvo (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's my Sunwayman V10R Ti Clip, i used sandpaper and a hot air gun to remove the paint, but the blue/golden colorizing effect from the heat was actually a suprisingly nice result so i have not used any polish.


http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/9028/img1374az.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Titanium81 (Sep 2, 2011)

I swear this light looks like a mini lightsaber. Very nice pic's 



wuyeah said:


> After finding out JetBeam BC-10 Clip doesn't fit V10R, I spend few hours with sandpaper!


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 2, 2011)

Titanium81 said:


> I swear this light looks like a mini lightsaber. Very nice pic's


 
Thanks.


----------



## Titanium81 (Sep 24, 2011)

Will one of these clips fit the V10R Ti?

NITECORE TITANIUM POCKET CLIP FOR EX11
http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-ex11-clip.html

NITECORE TITANIUM POCKET CLIP - FITS D10, D11 AND D11.2
http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-d11-2-clip.html

I want to replace the rather crappy painted clip that comes with the V10R Ti with a Titanium clip to match the rest of the body.


----------



## mrvo (Sep 26, 2011)

Titanium81 said:


> Will one of these clips fit the V10R Ti?
> 
> NITECORE TITANIUM POCKET CLIP FOR EX11
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-ex11-clip.html
> ...


 

You will probably need to modify your V10R by drilling holes, to make it fit.


----------



## jorn (Oct 1, 2011)

The "chrome finish" on the cheap original nitecore ex10 clip looks good on the v10r. Now i just have to wait for the trit switch, and a good long screw to satisfy my needs 
Tried to strip the paint of the original v10r clip with dunking it in acetone over night, did not work, so the paint on it is tough. Had to use the dremel with a steel brush. The original black clip is really ugly on the v10r ti.


----------



## srvctec (Oct 31, 2011)

For those interested, I've just ordered a EX10 clip from here: http://www.tacticalleds.com/Nitecore-Pocket-Clip-for-EX10-LED-Flashlight-p/nitecore-ex10-clip.htm and screws from here: http://www.nankinhobby.com/Team-Dur...5MM-10-DEX410-DEX410R-DESC410R/prod_6431.html

I'll update here when I receive items since I'm not sure the EX10 clip is actually the correct one because there was no photo on the website.

My plan is to have my light, the clip and screws all arrive later this week. Can't wait!!

edit: I should mention my light isn't the Ti, but thought the info was still relevant since some may want a clip and screws that contrast even on their Ti.


----------



## RGB_LED (Nov 1, 2011)

Thx srvctec, I'd be interested in hearing how it works out for you.  

I manged to pick up one of Kuku's EX10 clips but assume that, while the backing plate is fine, the screws won't fit, correct? Sadly, the nankinhobby site you list is out of stock for these screws so I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer before I can get the clip installed. :candle:


----------



## srvctec (Nov 1, 2011)

RGB_LED said:


> Thx srvctec, I'd be interested in hearing how it works out for you.
> 
> I manged to pick up one of Kuku's EX10 clips but assume that, while the backing plate is fine, the screws won't fit, correct? Sadly, the nankinhobby site you list is out of stock for these screws so I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer before I can get the clip installed. :candle:



From what I read either in this thread or somewhere else, the screws need to be 5mm long. Some were getting the 6m screws and filing them down, which would work fine, but I figured I might as well get the right length to start with and don't need titanium or stainless screws like were mentioned.

I must have lucked out on these screws being in stock. I got an email this morning that they have been shipped. Super fast service. Now I just hope the clips are actually in stock and will be on the way soon- no word at all from tacticalleds today.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 3, 2011)

Tactical LEDS finally returned an email after I had to call them just to get their attention after 3 days of no contact from them after placing my order. They all of a sudden have no EX10 clips and won't be getting any more. * I give up on finding any EX10 clips.* Since they screwed up in not contacting me, they want to substitute a titanium EX11 clip for the same price (it's supposed to be $2.50 more) which has the wrong hole spacing for the V10R. I may just go ahead and have them send it to me and drill and tap a couple of holes for that clip.

Getting really frustrated that all the places that say they have the EX10 in stock prior to my ordering and allowing me to place the order will say after a couple of days that they aren't in stock.


----------



## stoli67 (Nov 4, 2011)

I ordered a couple of clips from the nitecore UK site last sat morning UK time 9am...... The order went through and I got a receipt number....


Monday morning I got an email saying sorry they sold out over the weekend .... After my order!


I guess it is easier to sell locally than honor a prior order from out of the country ! 

Not cool IMHO... I guess cheap light...cheap service... (nitecore not Sunwayman )

No more nitecore products for me after that dishonorable behavior 

(I did order two more from a third party site later.... Will see if they arrive!)


----------



## dheim (Nov 4, 2011)

i'm not so good at DIY stuff, but i have to try with sandpaper... actually i prefer the original clip's shape many times over these fancy mods, and i've got no intention to drill my V10R Ti!

just out of curiosity... sandpaper alone should do without solvents, i hope... or not?


----------



## skatenut (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi there,

first post, no profile adjustment and probably no pics, still on probation. :wave:

Great pics in this thread!

I'm really liking my V10R Ti, but the clip simply looks awful on this light, I'll buy some paint remover to change that tomorrow.

Apart from interesting posts, some good smilies here!


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's mine with a klarus clip. Had to file the ring part down to fit in the gap but I'm happy with it. I did start removing the black finish off the original clip but I think this suits it better anyway, it's just a bit more in keeping with the light. I like the way the bend is rounded rather than big and square.

Pics aren't great as I took them in a poorly lit room.

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff449/AutoTech3/1feeb7ec.jpg

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff449/AutoTech3/1b5e159f.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## srvctec (Nov 17, 2011)

I like the way that klarus clip looks- provides a deeper carry than the EX11 clip, too.

Sent from my stock DROID X2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## streamlined (Nov 25, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> I don't know about a Ti clip for these but here is what I did.
> After carrying another SWM light I noticed some of the black paint was scratched off of the clip so I helped it along and this is the result.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job. Agree—that black clip looks odd with the titanium.


----------



## pomp92 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys, 
someone can confirm me that the original Nitecore EX10 Clip will fit the SWM V10R aluminium version, only with longer screws?
Thanks..


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 7, 2012)

yes it works. However even with longer screws it can be a struggle as the backing plate holes are slightly too wide. I cut up a small strip of aluminium, bent it to the shape, cut to size and tapped 2mm holes and it is perfect.

If you are patient and lucky your backing plate might be right length. It also worth trying different holes on the torch as they are slightly different. Also tightening the screws alternatively bit by bit helps.



Sent from my ViewPad7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pomp92 (Jan 7, 2012)

perfect..  Tks!


----------



## Vivi (Feb 16, 2012)

Are there any clips for the Sunwayman v10r that just clip on, but provide more tension and overall strength than the stock clip? I just upgraded from a Fenix PD10, and I miss the clip on the Fenix. It's low profile and feels better in the hand, and doesn't move around. the Sunwayman clip I need to be careful with because it can slide around pretty easily.


----------



## mohanjude (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a simple clip from Jetbeam - it is not as rigid as the Mcgizmo or Mac's but anodises nicely


----------



## Fitz (Feb 26, 2012)

The new (coming soon) V10R Ti+ supposedly has a screw on clip that looks pretty sturdy from what I can see in the picture. Not sure if it will fit the current lights though.


----------



## egrep (Feb 26, 2012)

I just stumbled on the Ti+ when I went to pre order an M11R. So I ordered two of these. I thought maybe they're just a new run w/ U2 emitters. I'd remove those anyway but..... I'm thrilled there's more up their sleeves! Where did you find any information and pictures?



Fitz said:


> The new (coming soon) V10R Ti+ supposedly has a screw on clip that looks pretty sturdy from what I can see in the picture. Not sure if it will fit the current lights though.


----------



## Fitz (Feb 26, 2012)

egrep said:


> I just stumbled on the Ti+ when I went to pre order an M11R. So I ordered two of these. I thought maybe they're just a new run w/ U2 emitters. I'd remove those anyway but..... I'm thrilled there's more up their sleeves! Where did you find any information and pictures?



Someone mentioned it was going to have a screwed on clip and the picture on Lightjunction shows a much beefier clip than the current one. Although you can't see where it's screwed in it sure looks that way. It was also said it has a Ti switch...


----------



## Fitz (Feb 26, 2012)

I went ahead and pre-ordered one, It's definitely a different clip than the current one shape wise, looks thicker, and it's not coated black.. I'd buy iy even with the current clip just for the floodier/hopefully brighter XML, the possible screwed on Ti clip and Ti switch is just a bonus.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 22, 2012)

AutoTech said:


> Here's mine with a klarus clip. Had to file the ring part down to fit in the gap but I'm happy with it. I did start removing the black finish off the original clip but I think this suits it better anyway, it's just a bit more in keeping with the light. I like the way the bend is rounded rather than big and square.
> 
> Pics aren't great as I took them in a poorly lit room.
> 
> ...



Where might I order one of these Klarus clips? I'm thinking I'd like to try one of those on my V10R. Are there different diameter clips or are they all the same? Thanks!


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 13, 2012)

Forgot about this thread, here is my EDC user with a different clip.


----------



## rewdee (Jul 27, 2012)

Apart from waiting for new kuku's clip run, any suggestion for a nice Ti/SS clip for V10r ti available currently?

Thanks.


----------



## gunga (Aug 2, 2012)

get a Nitecore D10/EX10 clip, and longer screws. Or, get it tapped to fit an EX11 or McGizmo clip.


----------



## rewdee (Aug 2, 2012)

gunga said:


> get a Nitecore D10/EX10 clip, and longer screws. Or, get it tapped to fit an EX11 or McGizmo clip.



Is the nitecore D10/EX10 clip still available? Where can i get it? Not going the trouble to send it to a modder to get tapped.

Thanks.


----------



## borealis (Aug 2, 2012)

rewdee said:


> Is the nitecore D10/EX10 clip still available? Where can i get it? Not going the trouble to send it to a modder to get tapped.
> 
> Thanks.


They're not in stock anywhere and no longer being produced as far as I can tell. I got one from CPFMP a few days ago.


----------



## roadkingedout (Aug 27, 2012)

srvctec said:


> Where might I order one of these Klarus clips? I'm thinking I'd like to try one of those on my V10R. Are there different diameter clips or are they all the same? Thanks!




never saw a posted answer about the Klarus clip that fits the v10r?
any help?
thanks


----------

